# Bee Identification help!



## InTheOtherRoom (Aug 6, 2016)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and am looking to identify this type of bee that has decided to create a nest underneath my cedar clapboard siding (specifically where it meets the foundation of my home). Anyway, I am looking to see what kind of bee this is to safely remove it. 

Any help will be appreciated. Thank you!

Bee in question: http://i.imgur.com/g4kXCGq.jpg


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Wasps, not bees. Exterminator or you spray them with wasp and hornet killer spray.


----------



## InTheOtherRoom (Aug 6, 2016)

I ended up filling a shop-vac with soapy water and just left it on right near the hole for a few hours during the day. That killed them all. I previously tried a wasp killer spray at night while they were in their nest and it didn't work.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yellow jackets.


----------



## ChromeBees (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm sorry if I've choose not relevant topic.. 
can you give any info on hive located under ground? recently one was disturbed at our neighbors yard, now, there is a new hive in our yard...or maybe it was always there...not sure what to do. can it or should it be removed? what kind of bees live underground?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Many kinds of hornets, wasps and many kinds of solitary bees live underground. If they are stinging people, you probably should remove them. If they are not bothering you, I would just leave them alone.


----------

